# Help! Footrest



## Maggie (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello! Currently on an amfleet II and cannot for the LIFE of me figure out the extendable footrest. I see the black lever and I've tried to pull up the leg rest from under my seat and it is NOT working. What am I doing wrong?! Thanks!


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 18, 2014)

Best to check with the conductor or coach attendant. They'll have a better idea. Or they can hopefully get you a new seat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

I thought only the 1+2 BC seating had seats with a leg rest that unfolded from under one's own seat (like a La-Z-Boy recliner)?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2014)

All Amfleet II coaches have a leg rest. The Amfleet I coach does not.

To the OP, it's possible your seat is malfunctioning. Your attendant or Conductor can help.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 18, 2014)

If I am remembering correctly, you just pull up on the leg rest and it swings up and locks into place (several options of how high). The lever is used to release it and put it down.

I have seen many that do not work. If that is the case, ask for another seat.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 18, 2014)

While pulling on the level, pull the legrest up. It should snap out of its socket and retract back down.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 19, 2014)

Footrest has a silver pedal. Push that pedal with your foot and the foot rest will lower. Leg rests just pull the rest up.


----------

